# Web breeder directory...



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This might be helpful: Standard Poodles, Standard Poodle Breeders, Standard Poodle puppies, Standard Poodle, Standard Poodle puppy, photographs

Also, Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts , will help you find breeders and breeder referrals in your area. 

Remember to do your research on any breeder!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Im not sure how far you're willing to travel but i happen to know an excellent breeder in st. George, utah who just might have an adorable cream male available... check out desertreefpoodles.com and click Amelia's pups. I'm bringing home the pink ribboned cream girl on Thursday.. the black ribboned cream pup is the one that might be available.. he has the SWEETEST face !


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. It seems the Poodle Rescue folks are responding much faster than I thought, and we may just adopt a rescue dog.


----------

